
The Loudest Sound in the World Would Kill You on the Spot - sndean
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-loudest-sound-in-the-world-would-kill-you-on-the-spot/
======
SerLava
Serious question: by "sound", don't they mean "explosion"?

